# good bye bob



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20061031/ap_en_tv/tv_bob_barker_retires


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

How is that R/C related??


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

it dont matter dude its BOB BARKER!!!!!!!!!!! lol jk


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

man was that guy like 400 or what but man he was awesomne


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

Maybe he is retiring to go rc racing??


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

yea i just realized hes likethe exact same person as my sub in my school he sounds the same looks the same and is old too?


----------

